# Haunted Campground



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

For the past 3 years we start our season with a trip to a local state park who do a Halloween weekend. We setup all of our stuff and handed out candy to 250+ tot's.

Here's a couple of photo's, you can see more in the album. http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=791


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice.
Her and critter are such a great pair. I love how you posed Critter looking up at Her. I'll bet they got lot's of great comments.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

That is pretty awesome! I bet the atmosphere is incredible out in the woods.


----------

